# It's Almost Alive



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

I have been working on my rendition of Frankenstein's Monster for quite a few weeks now. Its almost done.










You can see more here
http://www.grimvisions.com/art/its-almost-alive


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

You are the master!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is SWEET.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Been following the progress on your blog! Wonderful work as usual.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Holy smokes, that is freaking awesome! Absolutely love it!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Schweeet! Paintjob is spot on!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Really great work krough!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow very nice


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Wow! absolutely perfect great work!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great!!!


----------



## SapphyreMoon (Oct 8, 2009)

THAT is amazing!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Really great work.Awesome!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thanks Everyone!. He is now Finished
http://www.grimvisions.com/art/the-monster-is-finished-its-alive


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I love it!
It's a great representation of your artistic style with just enough of the iconic image sprinkled in


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

He reminds me of my girlfriend when she needs coffee. LOL :>


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Geez incredible detail! Awestruck I am! Congrats on a great project


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Very cool krough! I love the head kept alive by a machine angle, kinda like those evil brains that are kept alive in jars with electrodes and gadgets (like that episode of wonder woman).

I have a feeling once he comes to he wont be happy he's got no body and not much of brain left either by the looks of it. Excellent paint and detail!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

AWESOME work ... love all the detail!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

That is so dang good. The stand-alone wired-up head as a prop is original and creepy by itself, even if you hadn't put so much care into shape, expression, paint, and context. The "base" part of the prop is as impressive as the head.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

excellent job krough!


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

That is absolutely superb! Be VERY proud.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn nice!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I agree with Mr C - It's a beautiful blend of iconic and original.

He also looks a bit like your avatar


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Just freakin awesome!


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

Well, I've been out of it for about a year now but I know "all is right with the world" - nothing's changed here - that's for sure. Excellent work as usual.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Excellent job as always.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

awsomely gruesome, as usual he has a whole life written in his face!


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Thank you all for the comments and feedback. Making him was quite the journey, and challenge.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

Thats Awsome i love it !!!


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Great Job Krough. Once again you amaze me.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I like him!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

WOW!!! That is unbelievable Krough!! Awesome job, I love those bloodshot eyes and that expression, I kind of feel bad for him. LOL


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Great job; I really like it!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

I think this is my favorite from all you work krough, great work!


----------



## RavenLunatic (Jan 3, 2006)

gotta love frank


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

Stunning! Truly fine work.


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

That is amazing work, I love the expression you gave him, I can almost hear him moaning or muttering.

Si


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

Amazing!!!!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Absolutely outstanding! I love his eyes and the wet glistening finish!


----------

